#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Underline a custom image - Animation?

## TheRevenant

The part of the line before point (a) in the attached file I would like to highlight in red and put text below it. Then again between (b) and (c) and 

(c) to (d)

and 

beyond (d).

Does anyone know how to do this in PPT?

----------

